# Ariens shear bolts.



## Sonic5512 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have an Ariens 10ML60D, ser # 02987. I ordered new shear bolts for it, part # 53200500. They are 1/4" dia., 1-3/8 " long. Too short. My rakes are 1-5/16" outer diameter. The bolt holes are 1/4". I bought it with what appears to be hardware store Grade nothing bolts in it. Is that my only option? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Check with your hardware stores, Ace, etc. They normally carry a supply of shear bolts. Take those dimensions with you and see if they have that size.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Shear Pins/bolts*

You basically can use shear pins or bolts. Personally I prefer bolts because the nut is less likely to come off by accident.

On bolts, you have those that are grooved and those that aren't. If you use the grooved ones, see if the distance between the grooves is the same as the auger shaft. I think the metal is a little stronger than those that aren't grooved so you want that alignment to insure they break when needed. In getting shearbolts, I usually measure the diameter of the shafts on the auger rakes and add 1/2", seems to work fine.

As far as sources, I've seen or gotten them at the Orange Borg, Blue Borg, farm supply stores, lawn and garden equipment dealers and at the hardware stores. Just bought some to fix a friends blower the other night, $3.50 per at the hardware store and a box of 4 for $8, so how you buy them can make a difference too in cost.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I looked at Ariens parts radar and they list 2 serial ranges. One shows an obsolete shear pin number and one lists 510016. It looks like they are both the same part though.

Ariens 510016/532005 Shear Pin Jacobsen 342449 & 400120 | Snowblower Parts | MFG Supply

Looks like they list a second one with grooves in it too that has the same other dimensions.

http://www.mfgsupply.com/snowblower/snowblowerariens/41-918-ariens-532005.html


----------



## Sonic5512 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think those will work.


----------



## dbernabe (Feb 25, 2013)

I am looking for shear bolts that will fit perfect in the 1/4"-diameter hole of my snowblower. I was told to look at Ariens too but I don't know what bolt grade to use.

I read an article from a certain website and it says that shear bolts have different strengths and capacities. How would I know which bolt grade should I use? My 2nd question is if the Ariens shear bolts follow the same strengths that I have read from the article.

Btw, here is the link to the article from the website I am talking about.

Mechanical Properties of Shear Bolts

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Like the OP and dbernabe, I've got this same issue...my Ariens 10ML60D indicates a need for Ariens part # 53200500...yet this 1/4 diameter pin is a bit too short. I really need about a 2 inch pin.

So, if I get a 2 inch grade 5 bolt with locknut, is that bolt soft enough? I'd prefer an actual shear pin. Any suggestions?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Home Depot has a bin near the blowers with shear bolts in Ariens packaging. Not the cheapest, but they fit


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could you use 510015 and drill the holes slightly? Those are 5/16" x 2-1/8".

Ariens Snowblower Parts | Snowblower Parts | MFG Supply

Actually, the OP says his rakes are 1-5/16 diameter. The 532005 bolts on that site state they are 1-9/16" long so they should work in theory.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm...Shryp I did'nt even think about drilling the holes a bit wider. I'll look into that, as the 5/16 diameter bolts are much easier to find thatthe 1/4 bolts.

Still, anyone know whether I can comfortably use a grade 5 or lower grade bolt for this purpose? 



Shryp said:


> Could you use 510015 and drill the holes slightly? Those are 5/16" x 2-1/8".
> 
> Ariens Snowblower Parts | Snowblower Parts | MFG Supply
> 
> Actually, the OP says his rakes are 1-5/16 diameter. The 532005 bolts on that site state they are 1-9/16" long so they should work in theory.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

gsnod said:


> Hmm...Shryp I did'nt even think about drilling the holes a bit wider. I'll look into that, as the 5/16 diameter bolts are much easier to find thatthe 1/4 bolts.
> 
> Still, anyone know whether I can comfortably use a grade 5 or lower grade bolt for this purpose?


Do not use a bolt. Get the shear pins. As other stated, they are grooved to break at a specific torque.


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

You should be able to get full threaded 1/4-20 grade 2 bolts at your local hardware store which is what I do for my JD TRX26 snow blower and referred by my JD dealer also!! Not only a grade 2 but full threaded makes for an easier shear, better the bolt than anything else!!.....................Merry Christmas...


----------

